# what brand



## 2under (Apr 21, 2007)

What brand of balls,clubs,and cloths do you use as for me I use nike golf balls all my clubs are calaway and as for cloths.....whatever


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I used "Used ball" during weekends, and used Nike balls during competition.

For clothes, i wear anything GOLF casual.

I prefer Nike Golf Shoes, they're much comfortable for me.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

Pinnacle Exception balls, Wilson fat shaft 1,3,5 & 7 metalwoods. Ping G-2 irons. Cleveland 52, 56 & 60 degree wedges. And the Craz-E G-2 putter.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

* Nike NDS 3-pw irons
* Cleveland 3 & 5 Woods
* Cleveland 52 & 60 degree wedges
* Maxfli putter
* Nike Sft balls
* anything comfortable as far as clothes


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Look in the signature.. Clothing, dockers/shorts and a polo of some type.. Brand is unimportant.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

dunlop clothes and well, found and used golfballs. (i'm still new)


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Titleist irons
adams hybrid
taylor made r7
and for the golf balls I mostly use anything but I have a lot of pro v1's because I go to the private that costs like 20 000$ and go in the woods and look for balls. They don't care if they hit them in the woods lol


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ben Hogan edge CFT irons 3-E
Feel PB 56* Nomad Golf WRX custom
Feel 60* satin series U/V Max grooves
Krank RHCP driver & 3wood Proforce V2 XS shaft
Recenetly brought back my old DUnlop Vision putter
Anything comfortable as far as clothes.
Regular shoes.
TItleist Pro v1 balls


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

clubs and balls are all in my sig, but as far as clothes go titleist hats. polo golf are my favorite shirts, tehama are also nice. footjoy classic tour shoes white on white. titleist players tech gloves. ping hoofer 3 bag


----------



## Shermdog (Apr 19, 2007)

I play Nike Slingshot OSS 5-S.
I have a Titliest Vokey L Wedge.
My woods including driver are Dynacraft Copperheads (made them in my garage). 1,3,5,7.
I play any soft ball on sale or reloaded balls.
Shoes are Addidas. 
Clothes....pretty much anything Nike or Addidas made out of dryfit material. 
My putter is a 10 dollar Target special. (Yikes!)


I am looking to replace my woods including driver....I need a 1, 3, 5, and probably a hybrid.
My leading candidates are the Taylor Made Burner and I am getting sucked into the Krank RHCP marketing. No decision yet.

Shermdog


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Shermdog said:


> My leading candidates are the Taylor Made Burner and I am getting sucked into the Krank RHCP marketing. No decision yet.
> 
> Shermdog


The Burner is a fine driver..but I have tested both the Burner, and the RHCP on a LM, and the Burner don't come close to the RHCP..nor does anything else...plus how cool is it to have a big, red driver in your bag? Mine turns heads on the course..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Pro V1's 
Titleist 983k Driver 
taylormade 3 wood
callaway 5 wood 
mizuno mp30 irons
cleveland wedges and 
scotty putter..

clothes ? i like to golf in the nude lol jk 
shoes? i just bought the brand new nike tw tour shoes ..best shoes ever made ..puts my gel fusion 2 footjoys to shame.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Titleist Balls: ProV1, Titleist irons and woods and putter, ping wedges (changing soon), Cutter & Buck clothes.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I went out the other day to play 18. My buddy and I found a calloway ball. He hit it and he did very good with it versus his other golf balls. I'm going to use them as long as I find them in the woods or elsewhere.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

macgregor irons 3-9 , PW & SW 
putter: Browning softline 2 with balata insert but getting a slazenger tri ball on monday 
Driver: old ping eye2 stiff shaft
Balls: some titleists and pinnacles
clothes: dunlop polo, pheonix soft spike shoes.
bag: skymax stand bag
might get a chipper and woods in the future


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

2under said:


> What brand of balls,clubs,and cloths do you use as for me I use nike golf balls all my clubs are calaway and as for cloths.....whatever


I use Top Flite XL 2000 HCT balls, Sam Snead irons and woods, and Ram driver. My clubs are old but I got them free from my neighbor so I can't really complain.


----------

